# What size photo do you prefer?



## GaryMGg (May 27, 2007)

(Crossposted at TPS)

What size photo do you prefer to see here (Pixels): 

800 X 600? 
1024 X 768? 
1152 X 864? 
1280 X 1024? 
1600 X 1200? 
OR, Bring it on, I got dual 21" monitors? 

Personally, I'm happy up to about 1280 X 1024 so long as the photo is clear. 

Gary


----------



## leehljp (May 27, 2007)

I prefer 1280 X 1024 for personal use but because there is very little standardization by individuals, 800 x 600 is the overall best, IMHO. While I can view large picts with the best, I detest using the latest and greatest that throws others out in the cold who do not have large monitors.

Having said that, I am very guilty of large picts on occasion because I rarely use the pixel size, but rather "inch", kilobyte, and DPI in determining the size of my picts. I am not a professional artist but have done commercial layout and printing on a small scale at others request. "Printing" to hard copy requires different dimensions and concepts than desktop viewing and I have been doing this since the late '80s. [B)]


----------



## bob393 (May 27, 2007)

Size dosn't matter as long as it's not to small, I can't beleave I said that!
800x600 is fine here assuming the pen fills most of the frame.
I normaly sit in front of a 17" laptop but my Photoshop box is a 24" wide screen.
Unless I'm working on a picture I hate to have to turn my head to see all the photo.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 27, 2007)

When I take a photo I use the maximum size my camera allows.

Then I use this program to resize for the internet http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm
It's free, it brainless, it automatically resizes images to what is best for use on the internet.


----------



## Dario (May 27, 2007)

I too take a bigger pic and resize but I am not using the maximum of my camera (5 MP) due to memory limitations of my SD card (256 MB).  Since I also tend to keep the original photo in my computer, I also don't want extra size eating up my harddrive space too much.  Every now and then, I burn the pics into a CD then clean up.

I usually take pen pics at 1600 x 1200 (1 MP) to 2560 x 1920 (2 MP) and resize to 864 x 648 (or something around that area) for posting.


----------



## bob393 (May 27, 2007)

I guess I missed the point of the post?

I shoot all my photos, well almost all, in RAW format on my Canon 20D which is about 8.7MB file size or 3504 x 2336 pixles, but I never use that size on the web and rarely for prints! 
I wouldn't put anyone through that.
As a photographer I hate the thought of loosing anything, anything!

They are ALL resized!


----------

